# Adoption Story & special thanks to RebelGSD



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is the link to our decision making process in getting another dog. Thought you might like to hear how it all turned out...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/189507-when-time-get-another-dog-twist.html

My son had his heart set on a hound mix puppy. There aren't a lot of hound puppies in our area, but tons in the south and in WV. I happened to mention this to RebelGSD. She sent me a link saying, "You should check out this shelter. They always have hounds and they always have puppies." The shelter is in South Carolina. We checked out the site and my husband and son soon pointed to a puppy. "We want THAT one." THAT one was on the urgent list. He had Demodex. He was a return. I told the boys I did not know if the shelter would adopt to us, as we were out of state and not a rescue. 

I sent an inquiry to the shelter. Almost immediately, I received an email...."He is ready now. When are you going to pick him up?" I asked about transport and the shelter supplied me with a contact person. The transport would have been fine, but I would have had to drive several hours to meet it. Again, Rebel pointed me in the direction of a transport that would deliver right to my door. 

If it wasn't for Rebel, our pup would not be here. I would like to think that if we hadn't adopted him, he would have still been saved, but maybe he wouldn't. I consider him a life saved and told Rebel she should include him on her rescue site. We would never have found this little guy on our own.

So, our new pup was born June 27, 2012. His name is Natty Boh. We call him Boh. He is a hound mix. I will post pictures later and let you all take a guess as to what he is. While he is probably many breeds, we definitely see three. Oddly, when people guess, they tend to guess the same three breeds.

I can tell you about his traits and personality, which will help your guesses. Boh weighs between 18 and 20 pounds and probably won't get much bigger. He walks with his nose to the ground and his tail straight up in the air. (first breed) He goes into full bird-dog stance - nose forward, tail straight out, paw lifted. (second breed) He is tenacious. He doesn't know when to quit and never gets tired. He is wicked smart. You can see the wheels turning as he figures things out, but he does NOT aim to please. (third breed)

When my husband saw Natty Boh on the shelter site, he said, "He looks like a rascal." That he is. We love him to death. He is a lot of work and a lot of fun. Even though he is NOT a shepherd, I will still be coming here for advice. I am relying on you guys to help me. I tried joining a hound forum. It is not very active and not much help.

I hope you can forgive me for not getting a GSD. It is my hope to have my rescue GSD one day - after Natty Boh is better trained and has better manners. He LOVES other dogs. What a nice change that is for me. LOL!

Thanks for looking guys. Pics coming soon.
Jan


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jan, congrats on your new addition!! Can't wait to see pcs


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Diane. I'm sure my daughter will post pictures for me, when she gets home. I'll just have to twist her arm a little.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

What a great story! Congrats on your new pup! I'll take a stab at the first breed you mentioned as a possible part of the mix - Basset Hound (sp?)?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats on your new addition and finding it in your heart to welcome Boh into your heart and home.
Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LifeofRiley said:


> What a great story! Congrats on your new pup! I'll take a stab at the first breed you mentioned as a possible part of the mix - Basset Hound (sp?)?


Thank you and thanks for guessing. Anyone's guess is as good as mine. My daughter just posted pictures. I hope they aren't too big.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bear GSD said:


> That's awesome! Congrats on your new addition and finding it in your heart to welcome Boh into your heart and home.
> Can't wait to see pictures


Thank you! Hope you like the pictures. He is cuter in person.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He's soo cute! He reminds me a little of a Brittany Spaniel, Basset and Beagle?
Do you know for sure what he is mixed with, I'm dying to know now :wild:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!!! He is too cute, thank you for saving him!
I would add a little Jack Russel into the mix, he has that naughty look on his eyes.
And the coat too, reminds me of a Jack Russel. 
How much did he grow since you had him? He probably won't be a large boy, perfect lap dog size.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Rebel, again! For EVERYTHING! Natty Boh weighed 13 pounds when I got him in October. He weighed almost 18 the last time he was at the vet. I'm guessing close to 20 by now. I don't think he will get much bigger. He is a little naughty, but who wants a perfect dog? Gotta say.....the is a HUGE change from a GSD.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bear, we don't know what he is. He is a "Your guess is as good as mine" breed. HA! It is just funny that most people guess the same breeds. I won't say what they are yet, but it looks like ya'll are going to guess what we "think" he is. I find it interesting that people who have, or have had one of the breeds see it in him. The vet said he is probably a whole conglomeration of hunting dogs.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Well whatever he is, one thing is for sure he is...CUTE!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww what a beautiful puppy. So glad you got him


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember a couple of those pictures!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah Krystal and I remember hound dogs being on your "never would have" list. HA! I understand, but you have to admit - he is cute. Come back to MD and teach my hound to heel. (Good luck!)


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Aw what a cutie.  I might also choose another breed for my next dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Yvette. Hey - remember you told me to do Mind Games? We are still working on it. #11 aerobic exercise for 30 minutes so dog is steadily panting? Not happening. I had Boh playing with a young shepherd. They played LONG and HARD. Shepherd was down and panting. Not Boh. Never Boh. That's why I have to agree with Rebel about the JRT.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what a good looking pup. welsh spaniel and beagle.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great looking pup, and story! :congratulations: Sounds like one of them meant to be things that happen in life.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations on your new rescue!!!!! he is adorable and its so nice that you have given him a home. yes i see a brittany spaniel mix, total bird dogs, and very loving dogs (my sister in law just rescued one) they love her to death


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He is a cutie! Major congrats on your new pup! A special thanks to RebelGSD!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwww. He is sooooo cute!!! I see beagle and JRT. Congrats on your new pup!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's adorable!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for rescuing! He sounds like a character! Glad that everyone is happy with your new family member! 

And I haven't had a gsd since before I joined this board!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone, for the kind words and for not kicking me off the board. For those of you who were trying to guess Natty Boh's breeds.....

I constantly hear the same breeds - Beagle, Brittany, and JRT. He could be many other things as well, since I doubt either parent was PB anything. Probably NOT GSD, though.

My vet has him listed as a Beagle mix. A lemon Beagle would be his coloring. His nose and tail are Beagle. A lady who has had Brittanies feels very strongly that he has Brittany - his ear shape, his light eyes, his pinkish nose, and of course his bird dog stance. And JRT owners see JRT. I see the intelligence and the tenacity. He is a little too smart for his own good - or mine. LOL!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Natty Boh ~ Speagle, JR 

great photos of him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Love it Els! Thanks. LOL!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on Natty Boh!He is a cutie! Thanks to you and Rebel GSD fotr saving that sweet boy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Loved the story, love Natty Boh,:wub: he's a cute little fellow!!! My vote goes to a beagle, JRT (and something in me wants to throw in a little red/white parti colored cocker).


----------

